
Scientists Warn the UN of Capitalism's Eminent Demise - rmason
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/43pek3/scientists-warn-the-un-of-capitalisms-imminent-demise
======
rmason
It's critics have predicted the end of capitalism for over a hundred years and
yet it's never been stronger. Capitalism is not without its flaws but man
hasn't invented anything better.

